# Products for cleaning cedar siding?



## rangie (Jul 24, 2006)

Posted this in the Pressure washing section, but thought I'd ask fellow painters as well....

I'm about to re-stain (semi-transparent) a huge rough cut cedar siding house. It hasn't had any attention in at least 10 years, so needless to say there are tons of areas of discoloration, mold, mildew, etc, etc, etc. The customers obviously want it to look like new again, however I'm a little unsure what product to use to get everything clean again.

I never really use high pressure on my power washer, but I'm especially concerned with this home because it's cedar siding and more delicate. I'm worried about lap marks and inconsistent coloration considering we're applying semi-transparent stain after cleaning and I don't want those imperfections coming through.

I normally use TSP, bleach, and water mixture, but I tested a spot and it doesn't seem to do the job without using higher pressure.

Should I use oxygenated bleach? A cleaner/brightener? Any other product suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do have pictures of what I'm talking about if anyone wants to correspond through email: [email protected]


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I'd use the oxygenated bleach plus a brightener. Restore-a-deck makes a kit that does both.


----------



## carolinaprowash (Dec 28, 2006)

www.woodrich-brand.com We specialize in wood restoration and their products are some of the finest contractor grade you'll find 

Celeste


----------



## Retired (Apr 30, 2021)

Lasr year I wanted to repaint my cedar sided home. I used a pressure washer with TSP and then gave it another rinse.
A week later I painted with acrylic house paint and wherever the sun touched it ...it blistered.
So, I have sanded the worst side, painted with a white oil base and then overcoated twice with the new color.
There were still!!! some small blisters popping up.
The rest of the house has had the blisters scraped, painted with oil base and repainted with acrylic and this spring, as soon as the sun came out....bubbles again. Some of them are quite large.
The gables, where I could not reach with the TSP and pressure washer are fine.
I am told that the pressure washer on old cedar can drive it into the wood and it becomes a real nightmare.
Nobody else has heard of this but this contractor that told us has had a similar problem.
Help! Is there something to defuse the TSP??

Retired.


----------

